# Blasted mailbox ala Calamari



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

well.....when it rains it pours at my secret lair.....I was happily at my church organ(which apparently all secret lairs must have,according to the Planning and Zoning commission...I think the Batcave must have one somewhere) playing Chopsticks when all of a sudden....yup..you guessed it..another vicious tremor.

"jeez Louise...can't a guy have a few moment's peace to play his organ?"

so,I ascend to the surface,and lo and behold..I find this:

"oh,spiffy....now my mail lady definitely thinks I'm crazy...I'm gonna have to give her a bigger bonus at Christmas time...too bad she doesn't smoke cigars"

and,of course..upon opening the package, I find the obligatory note:

"grrrrrrrr..these irritating little Squids are really starting to annoy me:mad2:"

and last but not least...the implements of the destruction:

very very VERY nice sticks...that Ave Maria will be the first one I ever smoke....thank you David:thumb:

now that I got the niceties out of the way....

David..you annoying,ass-blow-drying little cephalopod.....I hope you're enjoying this little moment in the sun...because rest assured, there are dark clouds on the horizon for you and your two Squid cohorts....nuclear winter is coming, and it's name is The Herfabomber

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Uh oh.. The beauty of this bomb seems to have angered the herfabomber!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I hope you're enjoying this little moment in the sun...


It has been sunny lately... Haven't seen rain in weeks


ouirknotamuzd said:


> because rest assured, there are dark clouds on the horizon for you and your two Squid cohorts....


Weatherman says your wrong... Sunny and 80s for at least a week more.


ouirknotamuzd said:


> nuclear winter is coming, and it's name is The Herfabomber


You think I am afraid of winter? Dude we had 23 inches of snow in a weekend... And it didn't announce itself with a weird nickname either.

Glad I could hit ya with at least one stick you haven't tried, enjoy them all :thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David, you seriously crack me up. I wish I could talk like you.

Pete, we're not scared of your so-called "dark clouds". We live under dark clouds almost all year. Until two weeks ago we'd had only 14 minutes over 80 decrees this whole _year_. So, "dark clouds" don't scare us northwesterners! We can handle it for a very, very long time.

Plus, I looked, and I'm seeing sunny weather ahead:

I don't see dark clouds in our future. A few light fluffy ones to make the sky pretty, but that's about it. Are those the clouds you're talking about?


----------



## Shibby (Jul 13, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> David, you seriously crack me up. I wish I could talk like you.
> 
> Pete, we're not scared of your so-called "dark clouds". *We live under dark clouds literally 364 days a year. Until two weeks ago we'd had only 14 minutes over 80 decrees this whole year. So, "dark clouds" don't scare us northwesterners! We can handle it for a very, very long time.*
> 
> ...


This is OH SO TRUE! Growing up here, i actually prefer to be in weather between 55 and 65 degrees.. but 40 and cloudy doesnt bother me whatsoever


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> David, you seriously crack me up. I wish I could talk like you.
> 
> Pete, we're not scared of your so-called "dark clouds". We live under dark clouds almost all year. Until two weeks ago we'd had only 14 minutes over 80 decrees this whole _year_. So, "dark clouds" don't scare us northwesterners! We can handle it for a very, very long time.
> 
> ...


Us PNW folk are really pathetic when we get this excited over Mid 70's weather and sun peaking threw the clouds. :banghead:

Great bomb by the way, you may not have a mail box left but at least you have a dry ass!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

it's unfortunate that the Royal Jamaicans aren't made with Jamaican tobacco anymore....I loved 'em when they were,now it's Honduran,I believe....and they do not age well, so smoke 'em when they're young and they're not bad at all.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Mr_mich said:


> Us PNW folk are really pathetic when we get this excited over Mid 70's weather and sun peaking threw the clouds. :banghead:


I kept telling my wife she was being dramatic about the weather this summer, till I saw her cuddled up with her electric blanket... in August.


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice hit David. Way to ruffle the herfabombers feathers. 

Enjoy those sticks Pete.


----------



## crburchett (Jul 18, 2011)

WOW...those look good!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

probably not a great idea to provoke the guy with a "Pinhead" avatar...


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WTG David, butt-drying-boy does it again...


Looks like the HerfABomber bit off more than he can chew this time LOL

Congrats Dude enjoy those sticks


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Looks like the HerfABomber bit off more than he can chew this time LOL


:jaw:did you really just say that?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Looks like the HerfABomber bit off more than he can chew this time


I like to think the ZK just under estimated how powerful a couple squids could be.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^truth.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done David and have to agree with Pete on all but one statement: He mentioned you and your two cohorts but methinks you seem to be flying SOLO these days!

The ninja is apparenty moderating a bunch of grown men playing with dolls or something, and Terry... well I cant remember the last time I saw a post from him on this side so I guess he's a _sophisticated_ pipe man now.

Alas you seem to be all alone in the ocean by yourself. Looks like you either need to recruit or join up with a new group :decision:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Looks like you either need to recruit or join up with a new group :decision:


I have been seeing a large number of new puffers from Washington lately... Recruiting fellow PNW squids has been on my mind.

As for joining another group... I think it is pretty obvious I have an issue with authority. I could never report to a Captain of any kind... Especially a Captain of ass.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I have been seeing a large number of new puffers from Washington lately... Recruiting fellow PNW squids has been on my mind.
> 
> As for joining another group... I think it is pretty obvious I have an issue with authority. I could never report to a Captain of any kind... Especially a Captain of ass.


Shoot we don't report to him either - nobody reports to anybody - were like the "dirty dozen" from the old war movie - we each have our expertise and we do our own thing - which just happens to be "blow sh!t up" - AND THAT WE DO TOGETHER!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

It is true... Blowing shit up is such an enjoyable group activity.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

^ qft


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> ^ *qft*


I dont know what that means, but I guess all the weirdos playing with dolls are OK? They got all their questions answered about which position is OK to put the hands, feet or whatevers in?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Nicely done David and have to agree with Pete on all but one statement: He mentioned you and your two cohorts but methinks you seem to be flying SOLO these days!


Didn't we already have this discussion? You tried to tell me the same thing just one week ago. If we flyin' solo, why we bombing the _same _tyrannical llama group in the _same _ seven day period with the _same _intent?

:gn *VIVA LA RESISTANCE!!! *:gn

EDIT: Although you got a point with Terry. We mighta lost him for good!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I dont know what that means...


It means "quoted for truth". As in I agree.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I dont know what that means


QFT typically means quoted for the truth. So with that arrow he would be agreeing with me that it is always funner to blow stuff up with other people.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Didn't we already have this discussion? You tried to tell me the same thing just one week ago. If we flyin' solo, why we bombing the _same _tyrannical llama group in the _same _seven day period with the _same _intent?
> 
> :gn *VIVA LA RESISTANCE!!! *:gn
> 
> EDIT: Although you got a point with Terry. We mighta lost him for good!


I guess I missed the threads of the ninja bombs while I was out of town??


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Calamari, I love me some calamari.

Great hit there my fellow llama hating BOTL... LOL

Keep up the good work bro.:tu:tu you 2 thumbs WAY up.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> I guess I missed the threads of the ninja bombs while I was out of town??


I believe Derek would be referencing the 5-7 bombs he sent out last week.

You see... He had the beginning of the month to soften up some targets. I had the follow up to try and finish them off :wink:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> I believe Derek would be referencing the 5-7 bombs he sent out last week.
> 
> You see... He had the beginning of the month to soften up some targets. I had the follow up to try and finish them off :wink:


Ahhh - must go back and check - did they land yet?? :spit:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> I guess I missed the threads of the ninja bombs while I was out of town??


I think you're just getting senile. You couldn't have missed it because you made the comment about _me _flying solo here... on the 5th... which was one week ago... in regards to a Ninja bomb... hitting a llama.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I think you're just getting senile. You couldn't have missed it because you made the comment about _me _flying solo here... on the 8th... which was one week ago... in regards to a Ninja bomb... hitting a llama.


Hey - I don't remember what I did yesterday much less "on the 8th" (the 8th of what? - I remember the 5th of Makers Mark me & my buddy killed but the 8th = not ringing any bells).


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Oldmso54 said:


> Hey - I don't remember what I did yesterday much less "on the 8th" (the 8th of what? - I remember the 5th of Makers Mark me & my buddy killed but the 8th = not ringing any bells).


Ironically, that was a typo. It was actually _on_ the 5th


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *I think you're just getting senile*. You couldn't have missed it because you made the comment about _me _flying solo here... on the 8th... which was one week ago... in regards to a Ninja bomb... hitting a llama.


Nah - been that way for awhile now...


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> "jeez Louise...can't a guy have a few moment's peace to play *with* his organ?"


There... now it's properly edited... :tease:

All kidding aside... looks like ya' got yer ass handed to ya Pete. LOL.

'Grats brother. Nice sticks.

WTG David, looks like you may have gotten under that thick ol' skin of his!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Neal, I feel like you'd be a good Squid, even without being from Washington.


----------



## nealw6971 (Jul 8, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Neal, I feel like you'd be a good Squid, even without being from Washington.


I wanted to be a ninja, though... can't you guys change your names to "Fish Ninjas" or something?


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

here's an idea..you can call yourself The Flying Crostini Brothers....because when I'm finished with you...you're all going to be TOAST!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nealw6971 said:


> I wanted to be a ninja, though... can't you guys change your names to "Fish Ninjas" or something?


Neal, Neal, Neal - trust me - you don't want to be a squid or jump on board a sinking ship. Do what your heart tells you but don't say I didn't warn you....


----------

